# Hello, I have constant DPDR for the past 2 years. Glad I found this board.



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Greetings everyone, My name is Michael and I am suffering from DPDR, constantly, for about 2 years. I am very happy that I have found this website and I hope to make some new friends and gain new tools for this horrible condition. I am a 27 year old male living in Vancouver, Canada. I believe my DPDR was caused by a combination of alcohol and drug abuse, environmental living situation, existential crisis, and violence growing up. I no longer smoke, drink, or use any substances, but the damage from these vices has been awful. For the past year 1.5 years I have gotten clean, lost 50 lbs, exercise every day, eat healthy, try to self improve however possible, but I have the persistant dissociation of DPDR. Major brain fog, living in a dream, cannot absorb reading or movies, memories are extremely vague and faded, ect ect ect. I have a referal from my family Doctor to see a new specialist but it seems to be taking its sweet time. I have hope for this new year 2014 and I wish everyone on here all the best. Take care, Be well.

Mike


----------

